# Pigeons and cold winter in New York



## aloft (Mar 1, 2002)

Hi, Everyone

It's been freezing cold in New York for the last several days and pigeons, like many other birds, have been trying to make it out. Many succeeded, others didn't... while many of our friends keep trying to help out. I just joined their effort and simply adopted the pigeons on six blocks (around my building) in Queens and pigeons on one block in Manhattan. They are about 350 of them and I'm trying to offer them one good meal every day, which it will hopefully make a difference in the general effort to get them out of this winter with a reduced number of casualties. 
There's no greater reward on Earth for me than the image of all these little angels coming to me as soon they spot me in the street. I love them, I adore them and I will be there for them for as long as I live on this planet.

Bless you all, 

Ely


----------



## hilary (Jun 20, 2002)

Dear Ely

You are an absolute G-dsend to all pigeons. May G-d bless you for all you do for them.

Hilary


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That's cool Ely! 

This weekend, I shall be 'assisting' Cynthia in similar fashion - feeding her adopted flocks in various locations in her city.

It is indeed wonderful to see them perk up, and swoop down for their food. They look so lovely when we walk through the park and turn to look, and see all these little pigeons running along behind to the chosen feeding place, then stand and wait expectantly as the first handful of pigeon mix is lifted out of the bag









John


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Bless you Ely.
Cindy


----------



## aloft (Mar 1, 2002)

It is 1:38 AM in New York and only 11 degrees F outside, feeling like -4 degrees F. It's a real test for our pigeons here, but, for some of them, at least for my adopted flocks, the morning will bring them the much needed seeds...
It really warms my heart to know that in many other places on Earth, whether it's Israel, England, or Arizona, my friends care as much for our beloved little angels - the pigeons. Thank you so much Hilary, John and Cynthia for your kind messages and rest assured that I'll be on duty here until my last breath. You are all wonderful people, in front of whom I take my hat off.

Be blessed,

Ely


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Well Ely, Looks like it's you & me taking the night shift. lol. 
It may be cold in NY but those pijjies know there is a warm heart close by to care for them.
Goodnight.
Cindy


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

That's great, Ely!!!

It's so cold here too in toronto, I'm keeping an eye on my pijjies since on sunday when my mom went down to the lobby she saw a squeaker sitting right at the door puffed up.

He wouldn't even open his eyes, so she brought him up and he just sat there infront of the heater. He even lay down







I thought he was going to die but after alittle warming up and abit of tube feeding with nice warm formula he perked up a tiny bit and at least stood up and opened his eyes.
His feet were swollen and very frostbited that the next day he had to go to the wild life centre since they turned blue and he didn't know how to stand well.
Poor guy, He was a sweet heart! Such a small squeaker, it must have been his first attempt to fly and he ended up like that...

I hope he will be well soon and I will check up on him tomorrow..

Your doing a great job with your flock!

Mary


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

When people ask me "what is pigeons.com about?" I tell them that it is a group of people like Ely.
Carl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have been wondering how the pigeons are doing up in New York, my own flock of 28 have a nice warm cage. We live here in Florida and it is cold here. I'm sure you think that is funny..It made me think how cold it must be for the birds outdoors,especially in new York. Thank you for your kindness, God bless you!!



> Originally posted by aloft:
> *Hi, Everyone
> 
> It's been freezing cold in New York for the last several days and pigeons, like many other birds, have been trying to make it out. Many succeeded, others didn't... while many of our friends keep trying to help out. I just joined their effort and simply adopted the pigeons on six blocks (around my building) in Queens and pigeons on one block in Manhattan. They are about 350 of them and I'm trying to offer them one good meal every day, which it will hopefully make a difference in the general effort to get them out of this winter with a reduced number of casualties.
> ...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

When it gets cold here I really worry about the pigeons that live in even colder places, and it is comforting to know that there are other around the world seeing to their needs. I am also delighted when I see that someone has put down corn for the pigeons in my own city. I don't know who the other dedicated pigeon feeders in Norwich are, but I am eternally grateful to them!

Cynthia


----------



## aloft (Mar 1, 2002)

Thank you Carl, Mary, Cindy, Cynthia and Trees Gray for your warm and most kind words. You know what? When I give my pigeons the seeds, I simply feel everyone of you, guys, reaching in the bag at the same time with me... Every handful of seeds that lands on the ground in front of my pigeons bears your names also and every single seed is a warm beat of your loving hearts. You are all in my thoughts when the pijjies peck at them...

Yes, Cynthia, it warms my heart to see, here and there, seeds put down by people whom I don't know. I'm not alone here and I'm so happy and thankful to all the anonimous wonderful people who came out to help the birds in our community now when the weather is trying to claim the lives of our beloved pigeons. Not too long ago I witnessed a scene which brought tears into my eyes. A very old lady was offering seeds to pigeons out of a bag that she had just bought in a food store. With shaking hands she was dropping handful after handful of seeds to the happy pijjies who were literally surrounding her. Now and then she was reaching to the ground to remove pieces of grain which probably came out too big from the mill's grinding stones, being concerned the birdies would get hurt if they were swollowing them that big... I don't and I can't add any other comments. Well, I have been thinking since that day that lady would fully deserve to be sanctified. For me she was, she is and she will be a saint and I will be praying for her to live forever and be with us and with her beloved pigeons forever. May God bless her and all the people in the world who share her love for our little angels - the pigeons.

Good night and bless you all,

Ely


----------



## crackedcorn (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by aloft:
> *Hi, Everyone
> 
> It's been freezing cold in New York for the last several days and pigeons, like many other birds, have been trying to make it out. Many succeeded, others didn't... while many of our friends keep trying to help out. I just joined their effort and simply adopted the pigeons on six blocks (around my building) in Queens and pigeons on one block in Manhattan. They are about 350 of them and I'm trying to offer them one good meal every day, which it will hopefully make a difference in the general effort to get them out of this winter with a reduced number of casualties.
> ...


Any complaints from neighbors? How many of them gather at the street, certainly not 350? I feed about ten on my rooftop every day around noon. Oddly, their number hasn't grown. It's sort of like the "best kept secret" among pigeons around here. They can always count on me, I never miss a day regardless of the weather -- even heavy rain or a snowstorm won't stop me.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Welcome Trees Gray. I agree it's very cold in Florida. I don't want to imagine what the pigeons are going through up north. 

Julie


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

During the freezing period here in NYC, i was feeding the flock in Central Park, and one of the other feeders showed up after maybe months away. (There are three people who feed the birds in that spot - hopefully on different days.)

She said she was glad to see me, because she'd been sick. She said 'I had cancer.' 

She came to feed the birds on one of the coldest days. Then, she told me she was still on chemotherapy.

I won't say her name, naturally.


----------



## aloft (Mar 1, 2002)

Hi, AlStreit

Whatever your real name might be, you are an angel! Be blessed for everything you do for these needy birds in Manhattan, together with other good hearted friends. Pigeons in the other boroughs of our city are doing much better, I mean I can see more people feeding them, than I can see in Manhattan. I personally adopted the pigeons on one block, in Manhattan, who literally don't get anything from the residents of that rich neighborhood. They get NOTHING and let the whole world know about this. They care more about their Mercedeses, dinners out , furs and, of course, stocks... No other comments. I feed them every day, including my days off, when I cannot just stay home, knowing that nobody gives them anything. I love them and they know and love me, also. They are my lovely children in Manhattan. I have 300 others, in Queens, where I live, around my building. I love them all. I live for them and through them. I couldn't live without them.
I think I know that lady who you're saying she's been ill for a while. By any chance, is she the one who is always dressed in black and wears (I think) a wig which is also black and curly? I never spoke to her, but I would love to meet her and shake and kiss her hand, in sign of respect and gratitude for all she's been doing for our beloved pigeons in Central Park. The last time I saw her was in that park and she had pigeons on her shoulders and on her head as she was feeding them... What a devine sight! This lady is a SAINT and I pray for her to survive her fight with the cancer. If you know the place where she feeds the pigeons now, please let me know, so I can eventually meet her. Just if you want to tell me. If not, I would understand.
May God bless you for everything you all do for our beloved little angels! I am happy that you exist on this planet!

Warm regards,

Ely


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Just wanted to say "Hi" Ely.
Hope you & your pijjies are doing well.
Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

There have been heavy snows here and my car has broken down so today I filled my backpack with 4 big bags of pigeon mix, cracked corn and peanuts plus a few apple slices for the blackbirds and went to feed my own adopted flocks and the market place pigeons. My own lot were so hungry that I barely had half a bag left when I reached the market place, and that is by far the largest flock in the city. I felt awful but to my surprise I had to struggle to find any pigeons that could fit one more peanut into their crops! There was evidence of pidgie feasts dotted about all over the place as well as uneaten bread and corn...so I am definitely not the only pigeon lover visiting the city centre in this weather!

Cynthia


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Cynthia and Ely,

You are both doing a wonderful job helping those pigeons out









I was forced to stop feeding my own flock but I can't stand it especially in bad weather so I didn't care what the manager said and I put out food for them... They seem so much happier now... On the days I don't feed them I still see tons of poop and that makes me happy to know that at least they are eating and surviving on the days that I can't give.

Keep up the good work everyone









Mary


----------



## aloft (Mar 1, 2002)

Hi, Cynthia, Cindy and Mary

Thank you for your kind messages and for your efforts to help the pijjies out during this harsh winter. Weather improved a lot here, in New York where I'm happy to say I can see more people putting down food for pigeons and other birds. These little angels definitely have more friends now in my area and to see this happening is one of the most fulfilling feelings I can possibly experience.
I also know that your great hearts beat for them also and that really keeps me going and overcome all the obstacles I now and then meet.

Best regards,

Ely


----------

